# Epitalon Experiences?



## Gadawg (Jan 20, 2022)

I had never heard of this stuff. Sounds very promising for a ton of things. Im still carrying some covid fatigue 15 days in and I seem to have shoulder tendonitis for life. Feeling younger sure sounds good right now. 

Who’s run it?  Dosages and experiences?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I had never heard of this stuff. Sounds very promising for a ton of things. Im still carrying some covid fatigue 15 days in and I seem to have shoulder tendonitis for life. Feeling younger sure sounds good right now.
> 
> Who’s run it?  Dosages and experiences?



5mg ED
2.5mg AM/PM
20 days.

Doesnt do anything for my 8njuries and pain.
Sleep is FANTASTIC, that's my biggest takeaway

It also makes.your lipids exceptional, so I typically will do it once per year after a blast.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 5mg ED
> 2.5mg AM/PM
> 20 days.
> 
> ...


Damn how does it effect ur lipids? Does it assist in weight loss?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 20, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Damn how does it effect ur lipids? Does it assist in weight loss?



Just normalizes them after a blast
Quickly increases HDL while quickly decreasing LDL so I can reach a healthy level faster.

No effect for me in weight loss, but to be honest, I havnt looked into it..
And I take it Post blast, so usually my body is all fucked from the decreased hormone levels, so impossible to tell.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just normalizes them after a blast
> Quickly increases HDL while quickly decreasing LDL so I can reach a healthy level faster.
> 
> No effect for me in weight loss, but to be honest, I havnt looked into it..
> And I take it Post blast, so usually my body is all fucked from the decreased hormone levels, so impossible to tell.


If you took it during, rather than after, your blast, do you think it would prevent trashed lipids in the first place? 

Maybe it could keep the user healthier while on cycle. Just an idea.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> If you took it during, rather than after, your blast, do you think it would prevent trashed lipids in the first place?
> 
> Maybe it could keep the user healthier while on cycle. Just an idea.



I did
as per @Human_Backhoe suggesting
during a 350mg Tren run
To assist with Tren Sides (Worked like a fuxking charm, slept like a baby)
Wish I had bothered to think enough to get bloods after, but I wasnt thinking... considered then to be trashed anyways.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I did
> as per @Human_Backhoe suggesting
> during a 350mg Tren run
> To assist with Tren Sides (Worked like a fuxking charm, slept like a baby)
> Wish I had bothered to think enough to get bloods after, but I wasnt thinking... considered then to be trashed anyways.


Very interesting. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for the feedback.



Come to think of it.
I might do it in May
Starting a Blast in Marxh
750mg Test with Slin
Thinking of adding 150mg Tren ace for the last 4 weeks, might do a Cardarine and Epitalon run and see what it does to my lipids in the same month


----------



## shackleford (Jan 21, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Come to think of it.
> I might do it in May
> Starting a Blast in Marxh
> 750mg Test with Slin
> Thinking of adding 150mg Tren ace for the last 4 weeks, might do a Cardarine and Epitalon run and see what it does to my lipids in the same month


When you mentioned the effect of epitalon on lipids, I immediately thought of cardarine. I've read of peoples experience with cardarine's positive effects on cardio ability and lipids. Maybe you'll be able to eliminate most of the unpleasant sides during your cycle. 

I'll be interested to follow along for your experience.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jan 23, 2022)

Pinned the wrong peptide! Bonerz feelz and hole confusion.
					

This is a re post of what I posted on another forum.    Daily regiment Am 2iu gh, 2.5 mg epitalon Pm .25 mg melanotan2 eod, 2.5 mg epitalon.  I started the melanotan2 this week and had only done a .25mg test, as expected my face flushed and I felt nauseous.   After a good day in the sun with my...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 23, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Pinned the wrong peptide! Bonerz feelz and hole confusion.
> 
> 
> This is a re post of what I posted on another forum.    Daily regiment Am 2iu gh, 2.5 mg epitalon Pm .25 mg melanotan2 eod, 2.5 mg epitalon.  I started the melanotan2 this week and had only done a .25mg test, as expected my face flushed and I felt nauseous.   After a good day in the sun with my...
> ...


lol
Fucking gold.


----------



## beefnewton (Jan 23, 2022)

I wasn't aware it was supposed to actually produce anything noticeable.  I ran a full cycle of it, Thymalin, and Ghk-Cu a few months back strictly for the purposes of antiaging and did not experience anything but localized pain from the Ghk-Cu, which was expected.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 23, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I wasn't aware it was supposed to actually produce anything noticeable.  I ran a full cycle of it, Thymalin, and Ghk-Cu a few months back strictly for the purposes of antiaging and did not experience anything but localized pain from the Ghk-Cu, which was expected.


Did you notice any skin improvements from the Ghk-CU?


----------



## beefnewton (Jan 23, 2022)

Very hard for me to quantify improvements.  If they happened, they were minor.  I'm one of those people that experiences all of the obscure side effects of a compound and gets none of the benefit.  Doesn't stop me from trying, though.  I never really expected anything, though, and I will likely repeat treatment after a year just based on hope/faith.  I got all my peptides through Xpeptides, who has maintained a fairly good profile over the years.  I will say the Ghk-Cu left behind some small, hard lumps that are taking forever to go away.  I hated those injections. I actually did two cycles of Ghk-Cu last year.  My skin is in fairly good condition anyway.  I'm 49 and have no wrinkles.. yet.  I'm sure the next ten years will bring some really positive changes.


----------

